# Senaca Lake



## deerhunt (Oct 22, 2010)

Just read a post on the other ohio forum about Seneca lake saugeye fishing under the spillway. Is it true that the saugeye fishing is that good right now? Any report would be apricated thing about making the drive up from Nelsonville this friday.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i also heard that the saugeye was amazing there right now..not sure if it is true or not but they usualy do good this time of year there


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are smart you will stay home!! There is good Saugeye fishing in the spillway there but this time of year the snaggers take it over!!!! There have been several of them busted for it there but they just keep coming and take their chances. If you do catch one by legal means it is going to have snag marks all over it and unless the Warden is standing beside you when you get it you are going to have a tuff time trying to convince him you got it by legal means. Not trying to tell you what to do but living where I do, I dont even go close to it until later in the year when the false run is overwith!!! There have been times this year alone that I have drove by there and there was 10-11 cars there at 1 time and its not all that big of a spot!!


----------



## rb2604rb (Mar 30, 2011)

went there last week small ones but mosyly snagging them i just left


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure of the dates, but the spillway was always closed from fishing for a period of time in the spring because of the snagging. This was back in the walleye days, but I assume they still close it. At least they did last time I was there.


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think snagging is a disgrace and should be treated like poaching deer. It is pretty gutless to snag those Saugeye sitting in the spillway during their false run. I hope everyone that gets caught gets punished to the fullest extent of the law


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

saugeye56 said:


> I think snagging is a disgrace and should be treated like poaching deer. It is pretty gutless to snag those Saugeye sitting in the spillway during their false run. I hope everyone that gets caught gets punished to the fullest extenet of the law


Bad thing is it sounds like a lot of guys do not say or do anything for fear of harm, which now a days could happen. 



sent from my HTC evo


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I gotta agree about people snagging fish. I think it's totally reprehensible.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

They dont close the spillway fishing anymore they stopped doing that several years ago. You can fish anytime you want to,but you cant fish from the hatchery side.


----------



## deerhunt (Oct 22, 2010)

Any one have a curent report there.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Gonna fish tomorrow for saugeyes in the lake the legal way. Waders and minnows usually catch my limit in a few hrs that way. And for all the snaggers out there . Do you like to snag because you don't know how to fish or is it because you are just ignorant


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

If I see anyone snagging or over limit anywhere I will turn them in.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They used to close it around the 1st. of Feb. thru the 1st. of May for the Walleyes. They put nets in just like the lakes here and milked them because there were so many of them for their eggs. Since the Saugeyes are stocked now, that havnt closed it for years. The same thing goes on at the Salt Fork spillway but not as bad. There is a lot more room for them to roam at Salt Fork. Both of the spillways are running bank full right now from all the rain we have had. That will slow them up some tho.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

snagger (SNA-GGER)-definition= a person that can not or does not want to learn how to catch fish legally!


----------

